# Uchiha Madara best speed feat?



## HandfullofNaruto (Mar 9, 2017)

Uchiha Madara best speed feat (anything outside of Juubi-Jin feats.)​


----------



## Android (Mar 9, 2017)

Reacting to A's speed .
Reacting to Tobirama's FTG slash .
Almost blitzing war arc SM Naruto (no , it's not a blitz because he managed to put his arms and block) 
Embarrassing EMS Sasuke in CQC .
Destroying Tobirama in CQC .
Putting 6-7 chakra receivers in Hashirama's back before he could react .


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 9, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Putting 6-7 chakra receivers in Hashirama's back before he could react .


We don't know the context of how that happened. All we know is, they stalemated, and Madara was trapped by Wood Dragons, while Hashi was trapped by CRs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Mar 9, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> We don't know the context of how that happened. All we know is, they stalemated, and Madara was trapped by Wood Dragons, while Hashi was trapped by CRs.


We know that the only way Madara could've done that is if he get Hashirama's back , and from the looks of it , he abviously got his back and shoved those receivers with Hashirama being unable to react . 


Mar55 said:


> All we know is, they stalemated


That's irrelevant to Madara getting behind Hashirama and putting 7 receivers in him .


Mar55 said:


> Hashi was trapped by CRs.


And for some reason Madara didn't actually activate those receivers until he was revived .


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 9, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Reacting to A's speed .
> Reacting to Tobirama's FTG slash .
> Almost blitzing war arc SM Naruto (no , it's not a blitz because he managed to put his arms and block)
> Embarrassing EMS Sasuke in CQC .
> ...





 I'm sure there was a feat you had forgotten to mention. I think it was when your boy got trashed by Madara and Sasuke swooped in to rescue him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Android (Mar 9, 2017)

UchihaX28 said:


> I'm sure there was a feat you had forgotten to mention. I think it was when your boy got trashed by Madara and Sasuke swooped in to rescue him.


Can you refresh my memory ?


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 9, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> We know that the only way Madara could've done that is if he get Hashirama's back , and from the looks of it , he abviously got his back and shoved those receivers with Hashirama being unable to react .
> 
> That's irrelevant to Madara getting behind Hashirama and putting 7 receivers in him .
> 
> And for some reason Madara didn't actually activate those receivers until he was revived .


Those are assumptions, and they don't really make much sense. If Madara could simply blitz behind Hashi and trap him, he should've been stomping all over him. But as we see, they're relatively equal. We don't have any context for how anything there happened. So, there's no way you can just decide it was a speed feat.


----------



## Android (Mar 9, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> Those are assumptions, and they don't really make much sense. If Madara could simply blitz behind Hashi and trap him, he should've been stomping all over him. But as we see, they're relatively equal. We don't have any context for how anything there happened. So, there's no way you can just decide it was a speed feat.


Look fam , those receivers aren't gonna get to Hashirama's back on their own ,the only possible way they could get there , is if Madara shoved them by himself , not saying Madara was capable of simply blitzing behind Hashirama and doing what he did , but it's a sign of his owning him in CQC , something that requires speed .
@UchihaX28 , where's my answer ?


----------



## Veracity (Mar 9, 2017)

- Owning Sage Naruto
- Physically reacting to Raikage
- Dodging Tobirama with Sage Sensing

Those are pretty much the best ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HITMEUP420 (Mar 9, 2017)

Veracity said:


> - Owning Sage Naruto
> - Physically reacting to Raikage
> - Dodging Tobirama with Sage Sensing
> 
> Those are pretty much the best ones.


Look at the ones above


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 9, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> Those are assumptions, and they don't really make much sense. If Madara could simply blitz behind Hashi and trap him, he should've been stomping all over him. But as we see, they're relatively equal. We don't have any context for how anything there happened. So, there's no way you can just decide it was a speed feat.



I agree here. Both were generating massive explosions and were later revealed to have escaped their skirmish as equals - Madara having been restrained by Mokuton Dragon while Hashirama was impaled by Madara's rods. I don't see that as Madara having the upper-hand, I see that as two equals who desperately traded blows in order to mortally wound the opposition. An eye for an eye essentially, only Hashirama had reason to even pursue this risky strategy since he was aware of Naruto's presence and restrained Madara for a follow-up attack with COFRS while Madara potentially opted for such a strategy since he audaciously endures wounds with nothing, but feverish pleasure as he did against the Bijuu and Gokage.


----------



## Android (Mar 9, 2017)

UchihaX28 said:


> I agree here. Both were generating massive explosions and were later revealed to have escaped their skirmish as equals - Madara having been restrained by Mokuton Dragon while Hashirama was impaled by Madara's rods. I don't see that as Madara having the upper-hand, I see that as two equals who desperately traded blows in order to mortally wound the opposition. An eye for an eye essentially, only Hashirama had reason to even pursue this risky strategy since he was aware of Naruto's presence and restrained Madara for a follow-up attack with COFRS while Madara potentially opted for such a strategy since he audaciously endures wounds with nothing, but feverish pleasure as he did against the Bijuu and Gokage.





GuidingThunder said:


> Can you refresh my memory ?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 9, 2017)

Made SM Naruto and Sai look like bitches and blitzed em without any eyes
Made EMS Sasuke look like he was the blind one when mads was the one without eyes
Reacted to A's speed in conjunction with mabuis instant teleportation while Edo
Reacted to V2 A's Speed
Reacted to Tobiramas FTG attacks with 1 rinnegan
Reacted to an Odama rasengan/mobile core sandwich while edo
Reacted to BM narutos enraged mini TBB attack while edo

Pretty decent, those are the only ones that come to mind as a pre JJ atm

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## kayz (Mar 10, 2017)

Reacting to BM Naruto was his best speed feat. The Raikage needed to increase his speed further to get past his defence meaning Raikages best speed wasn't enough against Madara's reactions. Thus Onoki did that with Light weight technique.
Also, crossing a large distance in a short time span from the five kage battle arena to Obito, BM Naruto and Bee arena which may be half a country's distance


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 10, 2017)

It's reacting to V2 Ei without any knowledge on his abilities while being slightly distracted from a lava blast that grasped his curiosity a split second prior. That was a really tough position for him to be in and him perfectly reacting to Ei was a game changer at the time.

Reacting to Super Jinton Cube is his second best speed feature, that technique appeared to almost instantly spawn across the terrain and Madara had no way of knowing Onoki would be capable of such a feat at such a point in the battle, yet he still avoided most of it with his shunshin. Very few shinobi have escaped the AoE of a technique that vast with foot speed alone, not to mention the surprise factor that makes it a bit more difficult to react to initially.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bonly (Mar 10, 2017)

Only ones that sticks out was when he blitzed past Sai and Sage Mode Naruto and reacting Tobi's blindside with Sage Mode


----------



## Android (Mar 10, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Made SM Naruto and Sai look like bitches and blitzed em without any eye


Tbf , if you look at the scan again , the position of their bodies , they both blocked with their arms (Naruto at least), that's a reaction .


WorldsStrongest said:


> Made EMS Sasuke look like he was the blind one when mads was the one without eyes


Meh , he was in SM anyway , so you could say , he basically had eyes .


WorldsStrongest said:


> Reacted to BM narutos enraged mini TBB attack while edo





kayz said:


> Reacting to BM Naruto was his best speed feat.


That was a BM clone .


----------



## kayz (Mar 10, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> That was a BM clone .


Umm, so??. When were shadow clones slower than originals? Last time I checked shadow clones have equally shared chakra with originals.


----------



## Rai (Mar 10, 2017)

Almost blitzing SM Naruto with Shunshin and reacting/blocking  A's top speed without knowledge while distracted by Mei's Lava Jutsu.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 10, 2017)

People are still going with the nonsense that
1- "He reacted to V2 A" when he A said he will increase his speed.
2- They take it as Asspulldara reacted to A, but when Naruto does the exact same thing, it's not a reaction, but rather it's owning.
3- Still take about "No eyes" when they are irrelevent with sensing. Just like how Kabuto fought the uchiha bros with his eyes closed


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 10, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Tbf , if you look at the scan again , the position of their bodies , they both blocked with their arms (Naruto at least), that's a reaction .


Naw

If you are gonna argue that naruto managed to guard solely based on how his arms were positioned after he had taken the hit, *then that means sai managed to guard against mads as well as their arms are in the same position...which would put sais reactions nearly on par with SM narutos...which is impossible.*

Naruto also gave indication he was in pain after said hit, and never recovered or landed on their feet after the hit, which is usually done fairly consistently after a blocked hit in the manga.

Nothing to me implies they blocked it.



GuidingThunder said:


> Meh , he was in SM anyway , so you could say , he basically had eyes .


I suppose, but even with perfected sensing its stated your reaction time and whatnot would be lower than if you were reacting to something visually.

Sensing or not, mads was still nerfed to a degree.



GuidingThunder said:


> That was a BM clone .


And why does that matter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 10, 2017)

Hussain said:


> People are still going with the nonsense that
> 1- "He reacted to V2 A" when he A said he will increase his speed.
> 2- They take it as Asspulldara reacted to A, but when Naruto does the exact same thing, it's not a reaction, but rather it's owning.
> 3- Still take about "No eyes" when they are irrelevent with sensing. Just like how Kabuto fought the uchiha bros with his eyes closed


He said his speed wasn't enough to break his guard and that he needed to increase it to do so.

Moments later, he is enhanced by Onoki.

He didn't go from V1 to V2, he was enhanced by Onoki. Because his fastest attack had already been countered.

Ei going for the face is his fastest attack. Only two humans in existence have avoided it. Never once has he used the super speed punch with anything less than his super speed, and it's asinine to presume the first time he'd do so is against Uchiha Madara, one of the two most powerful shinobi in history and the most powerful shinobi in existence, who also could not be killed. We have Ei canonically instantly going V2 the moment Sasuke reveals MS - and you're implying he doesn't go V2 against Uchiha Madara, who cannot be killed, and who canonically revealed EMS a moment prior. 

Madara blitzed at SM Naruto, struck him so quickly that he can only put up a weak guard, side stepped him, struck Sai, and arrived at Hashirama before Naruto fell. That was before he received SM enhancement, and there's no possible way without SM that Madara's sensing was anywhere close to DSM Kabuto's.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 10, 2017)

DaVizWiz said:


> He said his speed wasn't enough to break his guard and that he needed to increase it to do so.
> 
> Moments later, he is enhanced by Onoki.
> 
> ...



1- Are you implying that the Raikage knows the future or something? He had absolutely no way of knowing what Onoki was thinking off. A was going to use his V2, it just so happened that Onoki had another plan. That does not mean he was referring to Onoki.

2- No, it was not his fastest attack, that why he wanted to increase his speed. Pretty obvious. 

Here is Onoki telling them to listen to him
yomi numa 
Unless you have a proof that the Raikage has the ability to read what in people's mind, no you are wrong.



> Madara blitzed at SM Naruto, struck him so quickly that he can only put up a weak guard,


He guarded himself nonetheless. Otherwise, Asspulldara did not react to A either as he was sent flying.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 10, 2017)

Hussain said:


> 1- Are you implying that the Raikage knows the future or something? He had absolutely no way of knowing what Onoki was thinking off. A was going to use his V2, it just so happened that Onoki had another plan. That does not mean he was referring to Onoki.
> 
> 2- No, it was not his fastest attack, that why he wanted to increase his speed. Pretty obvious.
> 
> ...


No, he was just stating the obvious- that he wasn't fast enough to punch Madara.

He would need to increase his speed to break his "guard" - this does not imply he was capable of doing such.

Show me another scan of Raikage using his super speed punch - while not using his super speed.

There's no debate he's not in V2 anyway, he entered it before Mei attacked. It's visually undeniable, it wouldn't matter even if Ei directly stated he wasn't going all out - it'd merely be deemed an arrogant dishonest statement from a brute with an ego the size of his village.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 10, 2017)

DaVizWiz said:


> No, he was just stating the obvious- that he wasn't fast enough to punch Madara.
> 
> He would need to increase his speed to break his "guard" - this does not imply he was capable of doing such.
> 
> ...



What the actual fuck? 

The man said he will increase his speed next. What is there to not understand? 

I don't need to show you anything. If he was not capable of increasing his speed (I.E V2) he wouldn't have said that. It's that simple.



> it'd merely be deemed an arrogant dishonest statement from a brute with an ego the size of his village.


No offense, but this is just stupid.

I would take what A said over your wrong interpretation. 

There isn't much to be said here.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 10, 2017)

Hussain said:


> What the actual fuck?
> 
> The man said he will increase his speed next. What is there to not understand?
> 
> ...


What the hell are you talking about Hussain?

 is V2 Raikage. Just  this,  and this.

Notice the raised hair, notice the streaks of lightning over the cloak itself, in all four examples.

His hair is not raised in V1, there are no streaks of lightning overtop of the cloak in V1.

You'd have to be a moron to presume the Raikage would start in a lower mode against the strongest shinobi in existence who cannot be killed, a shinobi that demanded all 5 kage mobilize to the same battlefield to combat in the middle of the largest on-going shinobi war in history.

This same dude entered V2 as soon as the teenage stick Sasuke revealed MS. While Madara Uchiha, the Uchiha Cheiften and immortal god revealed EMS & Rinnegan prior to that - to everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rai (Mar 10, 2017)

Hussain got soloed


----------



## Android (Mar 10, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Hussain got soloed


What do you have against the dude anyway ?


----------



## Rai (Mar 10, 2017)

I have nothing against him, but his downplay on Madara is hilarious 

He has a personal grudge against me tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Android (Mar 10, 2017)

ℜai said:


> I have nothing against him, but his downplay on Madara is hilarious
> 
> He has a personal grudge against me tho


I see ........


----------



## Android (Mar 10, 2017)

kayz said:


> Umm, so??. When were shadow clones slower than originals? Last time I checked shadow clones have equally shared chakra with originals.



Tobirama chooses to use FTG in combination with Minato because his clones are slower to keep up , as in not having fast enough reactions to use FTG as the real thing .
And it goes with their speed feats . compare the difference between BM shunshin , and his clone's . RSM Shunshin , and his clones . compare their reaction speed with the real thing , and you'll see the difference too , the real Naruto was reacting to things like Limbo , Hirasaka , Ameno , Ranton Kouga , blitzing Kaguya that clowned Sasuke with his S/T tech , meanwhile , Naruto's clones were getting fodderized by mere ash bones . Where are the feats that put the clones on the same level as the real one in terms of speed/reactions ?


----------



## Veracity (Mar 10, 2017)

I actually think Naruto managed to block that attack albeit a last minute block that was pretty lackluster. Sai blocking the same attack doesn't put him on the same level beause he had around double the time to react to the attack as Madara rushed Naruto first than changed direction to rush Sai. He probably pulled his guard up right after Madara disappeared from his LoS.

That still doesn't change the fact that the feat is a great indication of speed from Madara. Sage Naruto has reactions superior to KCM Naruto and was able to watch the Sandaime Raikage's flicker, rush him right after and completely parry his attack. That puts Madara's footspeed solidly above AAA and V1 AAAA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> They didnt react to it
> 
> If naruto, did sai did as they are in the same position
> 
> ...


Manga shows Naruto putting his arms against his face , in a blocking position . That's a clean reaction .
Delusional .


WorldsStrongest said:


> All the paths are controlled and operated by the same human being
> 
> Its literally impossible for them to have different reaction times
> 
> The only thing that could differ between them all would be physical speed due to all of them having different bodies and different physiques


Is that so ?
Let's see , Jigukudo gets Rasengan'ed by Konohamaru and his clone , a destroyed Shurado blocks Kakashi's Raikiri , Human path gets face punted by SM Jiraiya , Gakido ,the fat dude  , and Chikushudo the little girl were dodging Naruto's punches .


WorldsStrongest said:


> All of their reaction speeds would be equal as its nagato who reacts for all of them...


Lol , feats disagree tho .
You abviously don't even know how Nagato controls his paths , or how Outer path even works .


WorldsStrongest said:


> His arms were raised after mads hit him not before
> 
> Nothing in that panel indicates he blocked at all


Lol, this is all i need to know that i shouldn't take a word you say seriously .
Blocking after he already got hit ?
If he got hit his body won't even be in a position to block . This is how your body should look if you get hit before blocking/reacting
heir abilities regardless


WorldsStrongest said:


> Pain means he got hit...
> 
> Getting hit means he didnt block...
> 
> ...


No son . This is stupidity .
You don't get to block when you already knocked the fuck down .
No kid , pain doesn't indicate a blitz , his face expression doesn't indicate pain  .
Unless you think Minato who is an Edo , also feels pain .
heir abilities regardless
Not only does the manga tells us that your argument is rubbish , and can not be taken seriously , but the logic you're using is also rubbish , he blocked , but still smocked away because Madara is physically stronger , and that's about it .


WorldsStrongest said:


> No...you have naruto attempting a blind parry but was too slow to make it and then screaming out in pain...
> 
> His arms were raised after mads hit him not before
> 
> Nothing in that panel indicates he blocked at all


Lol , where did he screamed in pain ? you're trying to fool me son ?
No , he blocked before he get hit as that's the only possible way his body would be able to block , which would be before he gets hit .


WorldsStrongest said:


> His arms were raised after mads hit him not before
> 
> Nothing in that panel indicates he blocked at all


You abviously need a doctor for your eyes . We see in the panel Madara attacked , the line he moved in , in the spot where he attacked Naruto we see two things : the big star looking white stuff that shows where the hit was , and in the same spot we see Naruto blocking with his arms , after he already landed on the ground , his arms are no longer in blocking position . That means he blocked before the hit and then smacked on the ground with the force of Madara's punch/kick whatever it was .


WorldsStrongest said:


> If naruto blocked that hit he wouldnt have screamed in pain, and we would have gotten a panel of him meeting mads attack with his block


He didn't scream in pain , you are blatantly lying and reaching right now and we did see the spot where Madara punched him , in the same spot , he's blocking with his arms .


WorldsStrongest said:


> Based on what


Based on feats .
Aaaaanyway , we abviously won't agree on this , and i know how much you like to wank Madara so let's just drop it here , my last reply .


----------



## Veracity (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't think Madara is physically stronger than Sage Naruto lol. If that was true, he would have killed Sai the moment his attack struck. He simply attacked Naruto so quick, that the latter couldn't form a proper block and was propelled off of his feet. That's really the only logical conclusion.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 11, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Reacting to A's speed .
> Reacting to Tobirama's FTG slash .
> Almost blitzing war arc SM Naruto (no , it's not a blitz because he managed to put his arms and block)
> Embarrassing EMS Sasuke in CQC .
> ...



Behold the Battledome God! 

Read my posts, behold the devine might of the true KING! 

And... Lets begin. 

You forgot about him reacting to BM Naruto's Shunshin speed and attack speed. 

You also forgot about him reacting to Jinton and basicly moving faster than Jinton. 

And, finally, you forgot about him reacting to lightened Ei. 

Oh yeah...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 11, 2017)

-- reacting not mentally but also physically to V2 Ay point blank, whilst dodging meis yoton 

 -- outdoing a choku Tomo user without any eyes 

 -- reacting to BM naruto and overwhelming him 

 -- reacting and dodging Tobiramas hirAishingiri whilst he was caught blind sided, although that was done when he got his chakra roused up by the Rinnegan


----------

